# Weird messages when trying to post



## Piccolina (Nov 28, 2005)

This was stange...

I just tried to reply to a post in the special diet section and when I pressed the button to submit the thread the screen told me I had to log in, which I did. Then when I went to submit the thread again the screen told me that "this forum is not accepting any more posts"  So I just went back to the main DC page, went back into the thread and re-wrote my post and submitted it and everything was normal. Lol, must have been one of those momentary gliches in the system


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2005)

I guess all the Halloween goblins haven't gone into hibernation yet!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 28, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I guess all the Halloween goblins haven't gone into hibernation yet!


 LOL, or perhaps Santa's elves are being mischievous


----------

